# Number 2



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow this site is ranked number 2 for Waterfowl sites.

Only the Refuge Forums is ranked ahead of Nodak,and that's national.

Way to go Chris!!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

That is HUGE!!! Congrats Chris!! I don't think #1 is too far off!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hehe..thanks guys. The fuge is a huge community and respected by many. Heck I go there too.  #2 is cool with me.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

honestly I can never get on there for some reason. I get the home page and then it times out. Not sure what happened cause I use to get on there all the time. I don't care though cause I rather spend my time here. Hell this place has it all. Lots of great info, met some great people here and hell some of the ripping, *****ing and complaining is just down right hilarious. I think we should come up with a remake of Toby Keiths "I Love this Bar" to "I Love this Site"


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, I'd have to agree, this sight is pretty kick ***!!! :beer: There's a lot to be said about the upper midwest and waterfowling!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Yep, #2 is pretty cool. Alot of us think #1 is not far from your sights Chris. :sniper:


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

#1 in my book!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

And the Refuge has over 20,000 members!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice work Nodak. You're a hall of famer in my book. :thumb:


----------

